# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjale te huaja qe perdoren se fundmi ne shqip

## andrida

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Kjo eshte nje teme per te renditur fjalet e huaja (nga cdo gjuhe) qe perdoren ne gjuhen shqipe keto kohet e fundit. Mundesisht dhe me fjalen perkatese te shqipes.

Gjithe te mirat,
Andrida

----------


## Failed Rapper

gia - tashme (nga italishtja)
Implementim  - zbatim (besoj nga anglishtja)
ciao - mirupafshim (kjo me duket nga Afganistani, po s'jam i sigurt :P)
ok - ne rregull (anglisht)
donacione - dhurime (etimologjikisht duhet te jete nga latinishtja [donare - dhuroj] po nuk e di nga e kemi marre borxh ne)

----------


## Reaa

President=Kryetar 
Minoritet= Pakice
Shoping-blerje
Kancelari-Zyre
Sekret=Fshehtesi
Lavazh= Larje
Toalet=Nevojtore 
Frizer=Floketare
............

oooo ka shume mos nisim te numerojme edhe sllavizmat  :shkelje syri:

----------


## loneeagle

kualitet-cilesi
kuantitet-sasi
experience-pervoj
edhe shume te tjera

----------


## sadete71

Ka shume fjale po i permendi disa prej tyre

ABUZOJ------------------------------shpërdoroj, keqpërdoroj
AFISHOJ-----------------------------shpall, paraqes,parashtroj
AGJENDË--------------------------- Rend dite                                                  
AKSENT------------------------------theks
AKS-------------------------------------vij(rrugore), bosht rrugor,
AMBIENT----------------------------mjedis,
APLIKACION-----------------------lutje, kërkesë
APLIKANT ------------------------- kandidat, lutës,  konkurrues                       
APLIKOJ----------------------------- paraqes lutje, kërkoj, konkurroj,
ASISTENCË------------------------ -ndihmë,
ASISTOJ ----------------------------- marrë pjesë, jam i pranishëm,
BANKROT----------------------------falimentim, dështim,
BAZIK-------------------------------- -themelor,. thelbësor, qenësor,
BISEDOJ----------------------------- flas,
BRIFING----------------------------- mbledhje, takim, tubim
DEMOLIM----------------------------rrënim, shkatërrim,
DISLOKOI----------------------------zhvendos
DISPONOJ--------------------------- zotëroj, kam etj.
DIVORC-------------------------- -----ndarje, shkëputje e kurorës
DOBËSIM------------------------------ligësi, ligështi
DONATOR-I---------------------------Dhurues-i
DRAFT------------------------------ ----projekt, plan, skicë
EDICION--------------------------------program, lajme
EKUILIBER----------------------------baraspeshë,drejtpërdrejtë
EKUIVALENT------------------------i barazvlefshëm
EKZAKTËSI---------------------------saktësi,përpikëri
EMERGJENCË---------------------- krizë, rast kritik
ESENCIAL-----------------------------kryesor, thelbësor, themelor,
EVIDENTOJ ( evidencoj )------------regjistroj, shënoj
FLUKS-------------------------------------valë, lëvizje
FRAKTURË----------------------------- thyerje
FREKUENTOJ--------------------------vijoj, ndjek
HEZITOJ----------------------------------ngurroj,ngurrohet,
IMPENDIM-------------------------------angazhim, zotim,
IMPLEMENTIM------------------------realizim, përmbushje, sendërtim, 
INICOJ-------------------------------------filloj
INKURSION------------------------------dyndje, mësymje
INTERFEROJ-----------------------------Ndërhyj
KOEGZISTENCË------------------------bashkëjetesë
KOLLAPS----------------------------------rrënim, shkatërrim, krizë
KOMPORTIM------------------------- --sjellje, qëndrim
KONCENSUS----------------------------Marrëveshje
KONFRONTIM---------------------------ballafaqim, mosmarrëveshje,
KONFUZE---------------------------------e ngatërruar
KONSEKUENCA------------------------pasoja rrjedhime
KONTO--------------------------------------llogari ( rrjedhëse),
KONVERZACION------------ -----------bisedë,
KOORDINIM------------------ ------------bashkëpunim, bashkërenditje
KOSTITUCIONALE---------------------Kushtetuese
KREDIBILITET------------------------- Besueshmëri
LDER------------------------------------- --udhëheqës, 
LICENCË-----------------------------------leje, lejim, patentë
LIDERSHIP------------------------------- Udhëheqësi
MENAXHER------------------------------drejtues, përgjegjës, udhëheqës
MONITORIM------------------------------mbikëqyrje, kontrollim,
MULTIETNIK-----------------------------shumë kombesh,
NEVOJ---------------------------------------mbëhi
PARLAMENT------------------------------Kuvend
MENAXHIM--------------------------------Qeveris, udhëheqje, 
PERMANENT------------------------------ i përhershëm
PLIN------------------------------------------- gas,  
PREFEKSIONOJ--------------------------përsos, kryej,
PRESIDENT--------------------------------Kryetar
PRONONCOHEM------------------------ deklaroj, shpreh mendimin, 
PRONONCOHEM-------------------------paraqitem, shprehem,
PROSPERITET-----------------------------Mbarësi
REKOMANDOJ-----------------------------porosit, porosisë,
RURALE----------------- ----------------------fshatar                                         
SOLUCION------------------------------------zgjidhje
STAF---------------------------------------------udhëheqje, drejtori, organ udhëheqës
STRIKT------------------------------------------i rreptë
SUPIZË-----------------------------------------e papritur         
TENDER---------------------------------------ofertë
TRAJN IM------------------------------------- aftësim, stërvitje, ushtrim
TRANSPARENCË---------------------------tejdukshmëri
VALID-------------------------------------------i vlefshëm, ligjor
VULLKANIZER-------------------------------gomisteri

----------


## Edvin83

Shume nga fjalet qe permende me lart jane fjale qe perdoren ne Kosove, ne Shqiperi jane te padegjuara.

----------


## sadete71

> Shume nga fjalet qe permende me lart jane fjale qe perdoren ne Kosove, ne Shqiperi jane te padegjuara.


 Envin83  ne qoftese nuk i keni degjuar keto fjale  edhe te ju ne Shqiperi ka perplot fjale qe nuk i kupton fare. :i qetë:

----------


## Failed Rapper

mire e ka Edvin83. Ca si shume fjale kosovare ke futur

----------


## sadete71

> mire e ka Edvin83. Ca si shume fjale kosovare ke futur


    Failed Rapper  nuk e ka mire Edvin83, une jetoj ne Kosove , pasi jetoj ne Kosove i permenda ato fjale qe degjohen  :i qetë:   :i qetë:  .
Forumi qenka vetem per shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Shqiperi sipas jush, nese nuk i keni degjuar degjoni tani :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tal Aga

> mire e ka Edvin83. Ca si shume fjale kosovare ke futur



Fjalë kosovare?! => Gjuhë kosovare?!
Mos ndoshta ke dashur të thuash fjalë që përdoren në gjuhën shqipe në Kosovë?

Nga këto "fjalë kosovare" të rendituara nga Sadetja vetëm një pjesë janë të tilla që të jenë përdorur në Kosovë e jo në Shqipëri, si psh.: Akcent (theks); Aks (bosht); Bankrot (falimentim); Plin - kjo është serbokroatisht, në shqip i bje gaz i lëngët; Vullkanizer (gomister).
Shumica e fjalëve të renditura aty kanë ardhur në Prishtinë (nëpërmjet mediave) si modë nga Tirana në këto 10 - 15 vitet e fundit.
Nja dy syresh: Divorc dhe Surprizë nuk përdoren pothuajse fare në Kosovë, atje përdoren shkurorëzim (_shkunorzim) dhe befasi.


_

----------


## alibaba

Dialekt kosovar nuk ka.
Nuk ka as dialekt të Shqipërisë e as të Maqedonisë.
Dialektet përfshijnë hapësira shumë më të vogla.
Në Kosovë fliten shumë dialekte kështu që duhet të ceket se në cilin vend përdoren ato fjalë.

----------


## hope31

week-end - fund jave
ciao - pershedetje 
bye - mire u pafshim
hi - pershendetje
hello - pershendetje
miss - zonjushe
mademoiselle - zonjushe
abat-jour - abazhur
look-u - pamja e jashtme

.......etj

----------


## sadete71

OBLIGIM I JONE I PERHERSHEM DUHET TE JETE E TE MBETET PASTRIMI I GJUHES SHQIPE PREJ FJALEVE DHE SHPREHJEVE TE HUAJA!

 ( pa marre parasysh se a perdoren ne Shqiperi apo ne Kosove)

----------


## Baptist

> OBLIGIM I JONE I PERHERSHEM DUHET TE JETE E TE MBETET PASTRIMI I GJUHES SHQIPE PREJ FJALEVE DHE SHPREHJEVE TE HUAJA!
>  ( pa marre parasysh se a perdoren ne Shqiperi apo ne Kosove)


Une nuk e shoh problemin aspak te leksiku. Ashtu si e kuptoj une esencen e gjuhes, fjalet qe perdoren ne te, kane shume pak te bejne me gjuhen dhe me popullin qe e flet ate gjuhe. 
Me te rrezikshme se cdo gje tjeter, jane kalket; deformimet sintaksore; [sintaksa eshte kurrizi i nje gjuhe te paster e te vecante si gjuha shqipe]; morfologjija specifike, etj., te mos numeroj tani.

Ja si do te dukej shqip ajo fjalija jote:

*PASTRIMI I GJUHES SHQIPE NGA FJALET DHE SHPREHJET E HUAJA, DUHET TE JETE DHE TE MBETET OBLIGIMI YNE I PERHERSHEM.*
ose

PASTRIMI I GJUHES SHQIPE NGA FJALET DHE SHPREHJET E HUAJA, DUHET TE JETE DHE TE MBETET OBLIGIMI I PERHERSHEM PER NE.

----------


## sadete71

> Ja si do te dukej shqip ajo fjalija jote:
> 
> *PASTRIMI I GJUHES SHQIPE NGA FJALET DHE SHPREHJET E HUAJA, DUHET TE JETE DHE TE MBETET OBLIGIMI YNE I PERHERSHEM.*
> ose
> 
> PASTRIMI I GJUHES SHQIPE NGA FJALET DHE SHPREHJET E HUAJA, DUHET TE JETE DHE TE MBETET OBLIGIMI I PERHERSHEM PER NE.


 Valle une nuk jam duke folur shqip sipas jush :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

Fatkeqsisht jo dhe nuk je e vetmja! :')
Aty ka vetem fjale nga fondi i gjuhes shqipe por asgje tjeter.
Une jam i bindur dhe mund te ju bind edhe juve se njeriu mund te flase shqip pa e perdorur asnje fjale nga thesari i gjuhes shqipe! E beson ti kete?

----------


## alibaba

Na thuaj një aso fjalie me fjalë të huaja por me sintaksë shqip...lol...

----------


## Baptist

Lol, shko ne Mal te Zi te pleqte e fisit Kuq, (Po pra, atyre Kolqiniateve [Colchiniatii], fisi i cili e mori emrin ne baze te kesaj ngjyre dhe vendi qe u quajt sipas tyre), do t'i degjosh gjithe diten duke folur shqip me leksik sllav.

Eshte pak paradoksale por e kupton pas nje koncentrimi jo aq te gjate!!!

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> Ja si do te dukej shqip ajo fjalija jote:
> 
> *PASTRIMI I GJUHES SHQIPE NGA FJALET DHE SHPREHJET E HUAJA, DUHET TE JETE DHE TE MBETET OBLIGIMI YNE I PERHERSHEM.*
> ose
> 
> PASTRIMI I GJUHES SHQIPE NGA FJALET DHE SHPREHJET E HUAJA, DUHET TE JETE DHE TE MBETET OBLIGIMI I PERHERSHEM PER NE.


Nuk e di a e kapi njeri ironine e ketij korrigjimi?

----------


## Baptist

*e vertajta brojin po se dobita vezen*!
Kjo nje shqipe popullore nga vellezerit tane shqiptar te maqedonise, mos kerkoni tjera ju lutem!

----------

